# Morel MT250



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I bought a pair of these last night. Looks like a to-good-to-be-true-price though. What do you guys think? Legit or counterfeit?

Morel MT250 MT 250 Pair Tweeters 100 Authentic | eBay


----------

